# Scare in Toy Town (Bb trumpet and piano)



## A/V4U (May 27, 2010)

Sounds great. Very impressive harmony [chord progression]


----------



## sadatayy (May 27, 2010)

absolutely beautiful. stunning. great trumpet.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 28, 2010)

This made me listen. 

Not only a beautiful concert piece but I also immediately thought it would probably be well suited for exams of trumpeters that need to play contemporary (maybe they would either shorten or beef up the second cadence in that case depending on their lungs and lips). If this could be launched somehow in conservatory as a popular study piece it wouldn't be the worst for spreading your name.


----------



## synergy543 (May 28, 2010)

That's such a wonderful sample performance, I pity the poor live players who try to "improve" upon it. You really are getting dangerously close to the far edge of the Uncanny Valley and setting some new performance standards with samples.

When you do get it played live, please do post it. I am most curious to hear.

If you want publicity though, you could post it as a "Youtube Challenge". Get players from around the world to post their performances responses.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2010)

A/V4U @ Thu May 27 said:


> Sounds great. Very impressive harmony [chord progression]



Thanks A/V4U! I particularly enjoyed working on the harmonic side with this piece. Glad you brought it up.




sadatayy @ Thu May 27 said:


> absolutely beautiful. stunning. great trumpet.



Thanks sadatayy! 



Hannes_F @ Fri May 28 said:


> This made me listen.
> 
> Not only a beautiful concert piece but I also immediately thought it would probably be well suited for exams of trumpeters that need to play contemporary (maybe they would either shorten or beef up the second cadence in that case depending on their lungs and lips). If this could be launched somehow in conservatory as a popular study piece it wouldn't be the worst for spreading your name.



Thanks Hannes!

Interestingly someone suggested the same thing about my Alto Trombone piece on Northern forum. I'm quite behind in my printing, several requests for some pieces, but I have to print them, none are notated. This fellow asked for the sheet music of "Paper Airplane" (for piccolo trumpet) along with the mp3 with the orchestral accompaniment. At this point I'm not setting fees, just asking for a donation. But I'm also quite flexible for changes or modifications, which I expect when played by a human.





michaelv @ Fri May 28 said:


> Scarily good,Guy,lol. That trumpet is amazingly realistic, though there's a section ,near the beginning,where I thought,perhaps,there should have been more pause for breath (between around 48" and 1'.10"), because the player would have to have monster lungs to execute it. I pity the poor kid playing _that_ in an exam,lol! Also, there a brief section of what sounds like compression pumping at 2'.02"/2'.03". Not sure why I'm hearing that. A nit pick, though. It's such a catchy theme,the start, and end. The real post,early 20th century, European sound. Wonderful!



Thanks man!

Yep, I tend to write for extra large lungs! It's something I have tried to be more careful recently and will continue to do so, I know I have this bad habit of creating these breathless phrases. Slap on the wrist for me 




synergy543 @ Fri May 28 said:


> That's such a wonderful sample performance, I pity the poor live players who try to "improve" upon it. You really are getting dangerously close to the far edge of the Uncanny Valley and setting some new performance standards with samples.
> 
> When you do get it played live, please do post it. I am most curious to hear.
> 
> If you want publicity though, you could post it as a "Youtube Challenge". Get players from around the world to post their performances responses.



Hehe! This could be quite interesting Synergy. It's interesting because I once had this comment regarding this issue, if samples will raise the bar for performers.




JBacal @ Fri May 28 said:


> Stop being so damn good! :D
> 
> 
> Best,
> Jay



I will when you stop making such damn good mockups! :wink:


----------



## sadatayy (May 28, 2010)

guy you're one of only guys on this forum i can envision being in 1800's and making a successful career as a top composer!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2010)

michaelv @ Fri May 28 said:


> 1800's?! Most of his work (including this one) is strictly neo post modern retro classico-baroque extended-modal romanticsm.



LOL


----------



## michaelv (May 28, 2010)

Did I forget to mention Bluegrass?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 29, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri May 28 said:


> Hehe! This could be quite interesting Synergy. It's interesting because I once had this comment regarding this issue, if samples will raise the bar for performers.



I know that samples are driving me forward as a player and also engineering-wise, definetely. I look on every new strings library release like the bunny on the snake and when it is out I must work my way to keep the margin.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (May 29, 2010)

really like the unexpected turns that you take,
Very expressive piece and you show a very broad range of tones from mellow to sharp in a very short amount of time.
Great job!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Hans! I never know what I'm getting into when starting a piece, the first motif seems to always trigger the rest right to the last note.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 3, 2010)

This trumpet sound is lovely at least in with this user but where is piano form ?


----------

